# NIF application: Portuguese citizen living abroad



## ronniede (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi

I am a Portuguese citizen, however i have never lived in Portugal and i am living abroad, i would like to know the process for applying for a NIF number?

Would i be correct in saying i need to either go to Portugal and apply at a local tax office, with my Portuguese ID/Passport and proof of residence or get a Power of Attorney drawn up and appoint someone in Portugal to do this on my behalf?

Thanks in advance


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

ronniede said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Portuguese citizen, however i have never lived in Portugal and i am living abroad, i would like to know the process for applying for a NIF number?
> 
> ...


Yes you are wrong. If you are a citizen then you should have a NIF number....... but you just don't know it. 

Where in the world are you?


----------



## ronniede (Feb 20, 2019)

I am based in South Africa, my Citizen card doesn't have the number on it and when i asked at the embassy in Johannesburg, i was told that i needed to register for one in Portugal.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ronniede

I'm a Soutie & came to Portugal from SA about 8 years ago. 

Call Millennium Bank in Bruma & ask for Silvio Silva who should be able to sort you out but I'm 99.99% sure you must already have a NIF number if you have a PT passport. 

If you can't get hold of Silvio Silva that way, go onto FB & look for a group called South Africans helping South Africans in Portugal & join that & you'll find him on the members list. 

If both of those things fail then to need to go to Portugal & show your citizens card as a loja do cidadao & they'll sort you out.................... And you won't need a NIF number until you're here anyway & when you are, you'll need it for pretty much everything


----------



## ronniede (Feb 20, 2019)

Haha, Thank you for the help, will give it a try!


----------



## garner (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey Ronniede,
You may find detailed information NIF number here: https://getgoldenvisa.com/explanatory-guide-to-portugal-nif-number/


----------

